# Boise Whitewater Park Surfers Question



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I really don't know squat about river surfing but these guys do. 

Home

Good luck


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

> Denver is getting a similar park with six new waves designed for surfing


got any info?


----------

